
Ask HN: How do you use Apache Beam at work? - ivanech
I&#x27;m interested in learning about real-life use cases for Apache Beam. How have you used Apache Beam for work?
======
TallGuyShort
I haven't, but being an Apache project that isn't heavily commercialized by
one of the big players, it's very likely if you shot a message to user@
([https://beam.apache.org/community/contact-
us/](https://beam.apache.org/community/contact-us/)) you'd get a decent answer
from real users.

They seem to have an admirable level of community outreach - this coming from
someone who used to work a lot with Big-Data Apache projects :) Having a
YouTube channel and that many meetups in different locations is really cool.

